# trip meter/ clock issue



## sliversurfer (Apr 2, 2006)

i just bought a new x-trail le last week and have been really enjoying the car. i have one issue which i hope this board can help me with.

i understand that there are 2 trip meters, A & B. every time i shut down the car, both trip meters seem to reset itself to zero. is that normal? i've never really heard of that in any car. the only time a trip meter would reset itself is when you press the reset button.

another issue is the in-car clock. every time i shut down the car, the time would reset itself back to 1:00.

it's not that big of a deal that i want to bring it back to the dealer right away... i'll mention it during my first servicing, but thought i'd see if anyone here has/ had a similar issue.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

sliversurfer said:


> i just bought a new x-trail le last week and have been really enjoying the car. i have one issue which i hope this board can help me with.
> 
> i understand that there are 2 trip meters, A & B. every time i shut down the car, both trip meters seem to reset itself to zero. is that normal? i've never really heard of that in any car. the only time a trip meter would reset itself is when you press the reset button.
> 
> ...


a fuse was omitted at PDI, bring it back it will take a minute.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

You will find that fuse either in the ashtray or inside the centre armrest box 

This is normal and seems to be the case with every xtrail coming from Japan to not have that fuse fitted, however, the dealer should have installed the fuse for you when you bought it.


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

I wouldn't bother bringing it back to the dealer. It's simple enough to do yourself. Just pull the fuse cover off under the dash and insert the fuse  My X was missing it too.


----------



## sliversurfer (Apr 2, 2006)

my wife had found a fuse in one of the glove boxes when we picked up the car. i assume that's the fuse you're referring to.

where do i plug the fuse into? is it marked anywhere?

thanks.


----------



## sliversurfer (Apr 2, 2006)

hey guys, i looked at where the fuses go under the steering wheel, but all of the fuses seem to be in place. so now i've got a red fuse that's marked "10" with nowhere to go. if anyone on the board can help me out, that'll save me a long trip to the dealership.

thanks in advance!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

sliversurfer said:


> hey guys, i looked at where the fuses go under the steering wheel, but all of the fuses seem to be in place. so now i've got a red fuse that's marked "10" with nowhere to go. if anyone on the board can help me out, that'll save me a long trip to the dealership.
> 
> thanks in advance!


In the top row in the left hand top corner, there is an empty fuse slot called "ELECTRONIC PARTS BATT 10A". Insert the fuse you found there. That's under the steering wheel fuse box.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

evjm said:


> I wouldn't bother bringing it back to the dealer. It's simple enough to do yourself. Just pull the fuse cover off under the dash and insert the fuse  My X was missing it too.


I would (and did, in fact). Just to make a point. For the amount they charge you for the so-called PDI this problem is way too common. I think PDI is a scam.

Besides, I couldn't find the spot to put the fuse anyway...


----------

